# FS 2004 Mini Cooper S



## kcsails (Sep 13, 2002)

Bought my wife a 328i for her birthday two weeks ago, so we have a yellow with black roof for sale. It has 44K miles, and has premium, sport packages, and leather. It has a custom yellow leather interior, and yellow dash. Tinted windows, parcel shelf, garage door opener, one touch windows-up etc. People who see this car go WOW!


----------



## mini0733 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Price?*

What is the price and the vin?


----------



## kcsails (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vin Wmwre334x4td77593*

The carfax is clean, and I've just reduced the price to $13,900, as all the offers have been in the $13K+ range, and I want to sell it


----------



## AcSchnitzM3 (Dec 26, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## NJREDZ06 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats a good price. bump for ya!


----------



## soccerpapa (May 13, 2006)

?? sold yet ??

thanks!!



kcsails said:


> The carfax is clean, and I've just reduced the price to $13,900, as all the offers have been in the $13K+ range, and I want to sell it


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

how many miles?


----------

